# Digitrax zephyr help needed



## Dgreenb1 (Aug 18, 2013)

I just bought a great 4 x 9 n gauge layout that came with a Digitrax Zephyr system and a couple extra throttles. There were 28 locos included, 11 of which have decoders. The locos with decoders work quite nicely but when I set the unit to 00 and try to run an analog unit, I get a loud hum but am unable to get the unit to move. Can anybody make any suggestions.
TIA,
DG
Fort Myers, Fl


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The hum is normal. I know they say you can run 1 DC engine on a DCC unit. I tried
it once and will not try it again. I don't like the hum. It can't be good for the DC engine.
Some people here have a DC power pack and DCC station and have a switch to go
DC or DCC. That won't allow you to run DCC and DC at the same time but oh well.
Looks like you bought a large lot
of model RR equipment. Congrats.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

If it were me I would switch to a dc supply for the non DCC loco's. My small layout is connected with banana plus so I can switch if I want. Don


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Don...explain "banana plus" for a beginning DCC'er

Dave


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Banana plugs are used when you want to monkey around
with circuits. 

It would be best to use a double pole double throw
switch to go back and forth from DC to DCC. 

DC locos should not sit idol on the a DCC powered
track. It is a form of AC and can damage the DC loco.

Don


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

> The hum is normal. I know they say you can run 1 DC engine on a DCC unit. I tried
> it once and will not try it again. I don't like the hum. It can't be good for the DC engine.


Yep, me too.

Either be able to switch the layout between DC and DCC (not my recommendation) or just run DCC and either sell or convert the DC locos.
You still have 11 locos to run on DCC.
If you try DC you'll find that it is not so good since you will need to have only one loco on the tracks or will have many switches to power different sections of track from several DC power packs.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

My layout was built as a DC layout. I switched over to DCC. I have a DPDT switch to switch between the two.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Banana - monkey...NOW I GET IT!!! :laugh: DPDT I know...thanks for info... :thumbsup:


----------

